# fue muerto/matado a balazos



## alvarezp

A mí siempre me ha hecho corto circuito el que en un periódico diga que alguien "fue muerto a balazos" o a puñaladas. Yo pienso que debería ser fue "matado" a balazos o a puñaladas.

Y la razón la expongo así: voz pasiva del verbo "matar". Dicho de otra manera, al tipo lo mataron, no lo "murieron".

Me parece que en casos como "muerto por sobredosis", "ha muerto por herida de bala" es correcto, ya que la persona "murió" por dicha causa.

Hice en alguna ocasión esta consulta a la RAE y me citaron algunos usos de la prensa más reciente (y no tan reciente). No quedé muy convencido; quizá dí ejemplos equivocados.

Saludos.


----------



## Alundra

alvarezp said:
			
		

> A mí siempre me ha hecho corto circuito el que en un periódico diga que alguien "fue muerto a balazos" o a puñaladas. Yo pienso que debería ser fue "matado" a balazos o a puñaladas.
> 
> Y la razón la expongo así: voz pasiva del verbo "matar". Dicho de otra manera, al tipo lo mataron, no lo "murieron".
> 
> Me parece que en casos como "muerto por sobredosis", "ha muerto por herida de bala" es correcto, ya que la persona "murió" por dicha causa.
> 
> Hice en alguna ocasión esta consulta a la RAE y me citaron algunos usos de la prensa más reciente (y no tan reciente). No quedé muy convencido; quizá dí ejemplos equivocados.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hasta donde yo sé, en España no se suele decir "fue muerto", sino "murió", "fue matado", o "fue asesinado", dependiendo del contexto.... 

Y a mí tampoco me suena muy correcto.... supongo que en cada país será según la costumbre de decirlo de una forma u otra. 

Alundra.


----------



## kiisha

alvarezp said:
			
		

> A mí siempre me ha hecho corto circuito el que en un periódico diga que alguien "fue muerto a balazos" o a puñaladas. Yo pienso que debería ser fue "matado" a balazos o a puñaladas.
> 
> Y la razón la expongo así: voz pasiva del verbo "matar". Dicho de otra manera, al tipo lo mataron, no lo "murieron".
> 
> Me parece que en casos como "muerto por sobredosis", "ha muerto por herida de bala" es correcto, ya que la persona "murió" por dicha causa.



hola,yo estudio español en la universidad y lo que nos enseñan los profesores es "muerto por algo" o "matado a algo"
No sé si es util


----------



## Jupiter

Hola. 

Al parecer muerto es el participio de morir, pero también es el participio irregular de matar. O lo que es lo mismo: matar es un verbo con doble participio: matado y muerto. Matado es el participio regular (para los tiempos compuestos) y muerto es el participio irregular que se usa generalmente como adjetivo. En esta página  lo explican bien. Sobre matar-matado-muerto he encontrado esto:

_*matar – matado – muerto*

El participio de matar es matado. De modo que para la formación de los tiempos compuestos se usa este participio:

     Lo han matado. > Está muerto.

En la voz pasiva y cuando se trata de una persona, se emplea casi siempre el participio muerto en vez del participio matado:

*Varios policías han sido muertos en un ataque terrorista*

Cuando la muerte no ha sido intencionada, por ejemplo en caso de un accidente, se emplea el verbo resultar muerto: 

     En el accidente de avión resultaron muertos 80 pasajeros._

Existen bastantes verbos con doble participio: elegir (electo-elegido), bendecir (bendecido-bendito), corromper (corrompido-corrupto).

Espero que sirva, al menos para sobrevivir a los cortocircuitos.

Saludos


----------



## perrodelmal

Jupiter said:
			
		

> Existen bastantes verbos con doble participio: elegir (electo-elegido), bendecir (bendecido-bendito), corromper (corrompido-corrupto).
> 
> Espero que sirva, al menos para sobrevivir a los cortocircuitos.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, sé que probablemente esto ya pertenece a otro thread pero es parte del tema, entonces impreso e imprimido ¿son el mismo caso?

Alguna vez alguien me comentó que impreso viene de impresar (¿?) y que imprimido viene de imprimir, pero no quedé muy convencido. ¿Opiniones?

Saludos


----------



## Laia

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Hola, sé que probablemente esto ya pertenece a otro thread pero es parte del tema, entonces impreso e imprimido ¿son el mismo caso?
> 
> Alguna vez alguien me comentó que impreso viene de impresar (¿?) y que imprimido viene de imprimir, pero no quedé muy convencido. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> Saludos


 
Imprimir es un verbo irregular y por eso "imprimido" es incorrecto.


----------



## perrodelmal

Laia said:
			
		

> Imprimir es un verbo irregular y por eso "imprimido" es incorrecto.


Perdona que no esté de acuerdo, si lo buscas verás que sí existe:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: *imprimir *

tr. Marcar letras u otros caracteres en papel u otra materia apretándolas en la prensa:
las aes de esta hoja se han imprimido mal.
 Elaborar una obra impresa:
imprimí el libro por mi cuenta y riesgo.
 Fijar la huella en algo mediante presión:
imprimió sus huellas en el barro.
 Fijar en el ánimo algún efecto o sentimiento:
el paso por la universidad imprime carácter.
 Dar a una persona o cosa determinada característica u orientación:
imprime a sus movimientos una gracia especial.
 ♦ *Tiene doble p. p.: uno reg., imprimido, y otro irreg., impreso.*
Lo que en realidad no encuentro es impresar, yo creo que no existe...


----------



## Laia

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Perdona que no esté de acuerdo, si lo buscas verás que sí existe:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: *imprimir *
> 
> tr. Marcar letras u otros caracteres en papel u otra materia apretándolas en la prensa:
> las aes de esta hoja se han imprimido mal.
> Elaborar una obra impresa:
> imprimí el libro por mi cuenta y riesgo.
> Fijar la huella en algo mediante presión:
> imprimió sus huellas en el barro.
> Fijar en el ánimo algún efecto o sentimiento:
> el paso por la universidad imprime carácter.
> Dar a una persona o cosa determinada característica u orientación:
> imprime a sus movimientos una gracia especial.
> ♦ *Tiene doble p. p.: uno reg., imprimido, y otro irreg., impreso.*


 
    Perdón. He metido la pata.


----------



## Alunarada

A mi personalemente "fue muerto" o "fue matado" me suenana fatal las dos, prefiero evitarlas y en su lugar decir "se murió" o "fue asesinado".


----------



## Laia

Alunarada said:
			
		

> A mi personalemente "fue muerto" o "fue matado" me suenana fatal las dos, prefiero evitarlas y en su lugar decir "se murió" o "fue asesinado".


 
Sí, parecen traducciones literales del inglés, ¿no?
¿Dónde lo has visto escrito, alvarezp?


----------



## Alunarada

y que hay "imprito" ?, creo que está mal dicho pero me parece que se usa, por lo menos yo lo he oído.


----------



## Laia

Alunarada said:
			
		

> y que hay "imprito" ?, creo que está mal dicho pero me parece que se usa, por lo menos yo lo he oído.


 
¿Puedes poner un ejemplo?

Gracias


----------



## Alundra

Alunarada said:
			
		

> y que hay "imprito" ?, creo que está mal dicho pero me parece que se usa, por lo menos yo lo he oído.


 
Yo "imprito" no lo he oído en mi vida... ¿Por qué zona de España lo has oído?

Alundra.


----------



## perrodelmal

Alunarada said:
			
		

> y que hay "imprito" ?, creo que está mal dicho pero me parece que se usa, por lo menos yo lo he oído.



Yo tampoco lo he escuchado, suena como palabra italiana, aunque yo no sé ni jota de italiano, jejeje.


----------



## Alunarada

pues si, o eso creo porque he metido "imprito" en un buscador y me ha salido dentro de contextos en italiano  , que curioso, yo se que la he oído en castellano porque yo no hablo ni J, ni papa, na' de na' de italiano, supongo que en menor medida esta palabra se ha trasladado al castellano pero ya veo que debo se una de las pocas que la he oído ... y si lo confieso tmabién usado!!  jeje  , pero em daba cuenta que con impreso, imprimido ya serían 3!!!

  gracias!


----------



## alvarezp

kiisha said:
			
		

> hola,yo estudio español en la universidad y lo que nos enseñan los profesores es "muerto por algo" o "matado a algo"
> No sé si es util



Ahora que lo mencionas así, creo que es lo más cercano a lo que esperaría, pero caigo en que ayudaría mucho el verbo que va antes: "ha muerto por" (no "fue muerto") y "fue matado a" (y no "ha matado"). Es decir, en el primer caso es un tiempo compuesto en voz activa, y en el segundo es una voz pasiva simple. En el caso del adjetivo, yo pensaría que "está muerto" ya no es del verbo matar, sino un adjetivo como tal, derivado de morir.



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, parecen traducciones literales del inglés, ¿no?
> ¿Dónde lo has visto escrito, alvarezp?



En los diarios, muuuy frecuentemente. Es más, haz una búsqueda en Google por "fue muerto". Si quieres puedes añadir "site:mx" o "site:es" o "site:ar" para buscar en páginas españolas o mexicanas o argentinas, etc....



			
				perrodelmal said:
			
		

> Hola, sé que probablemente esto ya pertenece a otro thread pero es parte del tema, entonces impreso e imprimido ¿son el mismo caso?
> 
> Alguna vez alguien me comentó que impreso viene de impresar (¿?) y que imprimido viene de imprimir, pero no quedé muy convencido. ¿Opiniones?



Te vacilaron. Imprimir tiene dos participios: imprimido e impreso, y se usan como lo mencionó Júpiter, aunque yo lo uso así: compuestos, "ha imprimido"; pasiva, "fue imprimido/impreso"; adjetivo, "está impreso".



			
				Jupiter said:
			
		

> En la voz pasiva y cuando se trata de una persona, se emplea casi siempre el participio muerto en vez del participio matado:
> 
> _Varios policías han sido muertos en un ataque terrorista_
> 
> Cuando la muerte no ha sido intencionada, por ejemplo en caso de un accidente, se emplea el verbo resultar muerto:
> 
> _En el accidente de avión resultaron muertos 80 pasajeros._



Y es aquí donde creo que se provoca la confusión: en "resultar muerto", si no fuera irregular, yo diría "resultar morido", no "resultar matado", además, la función de la palabra aquí no es verbal, sino adverbial o adjetival. Y esta confusión se lleva incorrectamente al primer ejemplo, el de los policías. El DRAE no trae "muerto" como participio de "matar".


----------



## Laia

alvarezp said:
			
		

> En los diarios, muuuy frecuentemente. Es más, haz una búsqueda en Google por "fue muerto". Si quieres puedes añadir "site:mx" o "site:es" o "site:ar" para buscar en páginas españolas o mexicanas o argentinas, etc....


 
Bueno, yo suelo leer la prensa gratuita y veo las noticias en televisión, y estas expresiones no me suenan de nada...


----------



## Like an Angel

En Argentina es muy común escuchar "fue muerto a balazos", y si tengo que ser honesta _fue matado a balazos_ me suena terrible, si diría _lo mataron a balazos, ha sido asesinado a balazos, lo que lo ha matado no fueron los balazos, sino el susto_.

Al escuchar _fue muerto_ entiendo de que manera se murió, se le dió muerte, se murió. 

Ahora, al leer lo que planteas, no sé porqué pensé en el opuesto, y pienso que se dice _soy nacida, nací, he nacido_, en este caso ¿te suena mal también ese _soy nacida_?. Quizás es un uso particular del verbo ser con los verbos nacer y morir.


----------



## Laia

A mí _soy nacida_ me suena horrible también... incluso peor que _fue matado_
jajaja... vaya tela, eh?


----------



## Alunarada

lo de "soy nacida" mmmm normalmente no se suele decir "yo soy ancida en" si no que más bien se usa "Pedro Pépez, nacido en..." no os parece?
desde leuog eso de "yo soy nacido" me suena fatal  

De todos modos lo que ha quedado claro, como alguien muy bien ha aclarado es que "matado" viene de "matar" y el participio de "morir" es muerto. 

Por cierto lo que yo si digo, y es un uso ´del lenguaje común es decir "estoy matada" cuando uno ha trabajado mucho y está agotado/cansado


----------



## Laia

Alunarada said:
			
		

> Por cierto lo que yo si digo, y es un uso ´del lenguaje común es decir "estoy matada" cuando uno ha trabajado mucho y está agotado/cansado


 
O "soy una matada"
o "esto es una matada"


----------



## gisele73

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> En Argentina es muy común escuchar "fue muerto a balazos", y si tengo que ser honesta _fue matado a balazos_ me suena terrible, si diría _lo mataron a balazos, ha sido asesinado a balazos, lo que lo ha matado no fueron los balazos, sino el susto_.
> 
> Al escuchar _fue muerto_ entiendo de que manera se murió, se le dió muerte, se murió.
> quote]
> 
> Es exactamente lo mismo en el Perú. Lo de "fue matado" me suena super mal, me dan ganas de jalarme los pelos...jajaja, pero lo de "fue muerto", es lo que tú dices "se le dió muerte".
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## gisele73

alvarezp said:
			
		

> Te vacilaron. Imprimir tiene dos participios: imprimido e impreso, y se usan como lo mencionó Júpiter, aunque yo lo uso así: compuestos, "ha imprimido"; pasiva, "fue imprimido/impreso"; adjetivo, "está impreso".
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hola,
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con eso, aunque la verdad hasta antes de leer este thread pensaba que la única forma correcta era decir "impreso", pero ahora que sé que "imprimdo" también existe, acabo de darme cuenta que la diferencia entre las dos palabras es justo lo que has dicho.
> 
> Pero de todos modos puede resultar confuso a la hora de ponerlo en práctica.


----------



## Jupiter

> Y es aquí donde creo que se provoca la confusión: en "resultar muerto", si no fuera irregular, yo diría "resultar morido", no "resultar matado", además, la función de la palabra aquí no es verbal, sino adverbial o adjetival. Y esta confusión se lleva incorrectamente al primer ejemplo, el de los policías.



Alvarezp, no sé si entiendo muy bien tu explicación. Efectivamente la función de "muerto" es adjetival, pero sigue siendo participio de matar. Quizá por una cuestión de eufemismo se evita la expresión "fue matado" y se sustituye por "fue muerto" que, aunque pueda sonar rara, es la expresión correcta. 

_Al mayordomo lo mataron de un disparo en el pecho 
El mayordomo fue encontrado muerto de un disparo en el pecho _(no fue encontrado matado, que sería lo "lógico")
_En el atraco el mayordomo resultó muerto _(no resultó matado)
_El mayordomo muerto en el atraco tenía un disparo en el pecho _(no el mayordomo matado)

Desde mi punto de vista, no es incorrecto hacer este uso de "muerto" como participio irregular de matar. Será mi debilidad por las irregularidades...

Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Alunarada said:
			
		

> Por cierto lo que yo si digo, y es un uso ´del lenguaje común es decir "estoy matada" cuando uno ha trabajado mucho y está agotado/cansado


 
Curioso, en Argentina se dice "estoy muerta" .


----------



## alvarezp

Jupiter said:
			
		

> Alvarezp, no sé si entiendo muy bien tu explicación. Efectivamente la función de "muerto" es adjetival, pero sigue siendo participio de matar. Quizá por una cuestión de eufemismo se evita la expresión "fue matado" y se sustituye por "fue muerto" que, aunque pueda sonar rara, es la expresión correcta.
> 
> _Al mayordomo lo mataron de un disparo en el pecho
> El mayordomo fue encontrado muerto de un disparo en el pecho _(no fue encontrado matado, que sería lo "lógico")
> _En el atraco el mayordomo resultó muerto _(no resultó matado)
> _El mayordomo muerto en el atraco tenía un disparo en el pecho _(no el mayordomo matado)
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, no es incorrecto hacer este uso de "muerto" como participio irregular de matar. Será mi debilidad por las irregularidades...
> 
> Saludos!



Si me dicen que por eufemismo, lo creo, pero no por que uno sea participio del otro. Quizá es un eufemismo inconsciente que se convirtió en costumbre.

Voy a intentar un absurdo:

"Puse a cocinar el huevo en una olla con agua hirviendo."
"Después de 20 minutos, lo encontré cocido."

Esto no hace que 'cocido' sea el participio de 'cocinar'. Matar es una acción que siempre deriva en morir, por lo que no acepto que "muerto" sea de matar, sino de "morir", sólo que como una acción depende de otra, nos confundimos y pensamos que viene de la primera.

Otro absurdo: "Empujé la botella al piso. La encontré tirada." -- Esto no hace que "tirada" sea adjetivo de "empujar". Como resultado de una acción se dio la otra.

"Maté al mayordomo, por lo tanto, se murió." Esto suena raro por falta de costumbre pero una vez dicho eso, como se murió, fue encontrado "muerto".

Octavio.


----------



## Fernando

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Curioso, en Argentina se dice "estoy muerta" .



Aquí también se dice "Estoy muerto", "matada" es un uso coloquial. Lo que sí es más usual es lo de "Es un matado", que sería algo muy parecido al "loser" anglosajón.


----------



## Like an Angel

Fernando said:
			
		

> Lo que sí es más usual es lo de "Es un matado", que sería algo muy parecido al "loser" anglosajón.


 
Más allá que está muy de moda decir "loser" aquí y hacer una L con los dedos y todo eso, si tenemos que decirlo en castellano decimos "es un muerto".


----------



## ILT

Fernando said:
			
		

> Aquí también se dice "Estoy muerto", "matada" es un uso coloquial. Lo que sí es más usual es lo de "Es un matado", que sería algo muy parecido al "loser" anglosajón.



En el sentido coloquial de extenuado, en México decimos "estoy muerto".

Ahora que un matado es una persona que "se mata trabajando o estudiando", es decir, que trabaja o estudia demasiado, mucho más de lo que se podría considerar normal.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

A ver, a ver, matices varios:

- En España no se usa "loser" ni lo de la L, simplemente quise hacer una correspondencia entre cómo se usa "matado" en España y "loser" en EEUU. De hecho, loser es una expresión de desprecio que odio.

- Aunque se entendería, no se usa habitualmente el significado que indica ILT.


----------



## Like an Angel

Fernando said:
			
		

> - En España no se usa "loser" ni lo de la L, simplemente quise hacer una correspondencia entre cómo se usa "matado" en España y "loser" en EEUU. De hecho, loser es una expresión de desprecio que odio.


 
No lo estoy contradiciendo amigo Fernande, solo digo como se denomina en Argentina a lo que usted explicó que en España le llaman "matado". Argentina 'muerto/loser', España 'matado' y EE.UU 'loser'.


----------



## Alexiel

En la oración:

Al toro le mataron al final de la corrida. (ejemplo de leísmo)

¿Se podría pasivizar? No es el mismo caso que el de los policías ya que es un complemento directo animado pero no humano.


----------



## Rayines

Alexiel said:
			
		

> En la oración:
> 
> Al toro le mataron al final de la corrida. (ejemplo de leísmo)>>>entonces, *lo *mataron.
> 
> ¿Se podría pasivizar? No es el mismo caso que el de los policías ya que es un complemento directo animado pero no humano.


Sí, por supuesto, siempre que hay ojeto directo, se puede llevar a la voz pasiva. "El toro fue matado al final de la corrida". También podría ir en pasiva refleja: "Se mató al toro al final......."
Y este hilo fue resucitado!


----------



## Brazilian dude

> _Sí, parecen traducciones literales del inglés, ¿no?_
> _¿Dónde lo has visto escrito, alvarezp?_


No creo que sea una traducción literal del inglés (si fuera así sería Fue matado, ¿no?, de _he was killed_). En portugués también se dice _Foi morto_ y nunca _Foi matado, _matado no se usa en la voz pasiva.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Inés06

Del diccionario de la RAE:

*morir**.*
*10.* tr. p. us. *matar.*
MORF. http://forum.wordreference.com/U. solo en los tiempos compuestos http://forum.wordreference.com/. _He muerto una liebre._

Es decir, que sí es correcto, aunque no corriente,  decir "fue muerto ha balazos".

Saludos.


----------



## Alexiel

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Del diccionario de la RAE:
> 
> *morir**.*
> *10.* tr. p. us. *matar.*
> MORF. U. solo en los tiempos compuestos . _He muerto una liebre._
> 
> Es decir, que sí es correcto, aunque no corriente, decir "fue muerto ha balazos".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Esa "a" no es del verbo haber.


----------



## Inés06

Alexiel said:
			
		

> Esa "a" no es del verbo haber.


 
¡Ay, Dios mío! Pero si duele al verlo de lejos....  
No sé cómo he podido meter la pata tan hasta el fondo.
Mis disculpas.


----------

